# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  الثلاثاء 9 فبراير 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الاحمر الوهاج الثلاثاء التاسع من فبراير ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ،م




#مجاهد الدوش

#نواب الاتحاد يجتمعون بشداد لحسم مجلس المريخ.
#أخيرا سوداكال يفرج عن أموال اليوغندي.. اللاعب يصل اليوم والأحمر ينازل الشرطة القضارف.
#المواجهة هي الأخيرة قبل صدام الابطال.. مريخ النابي يتاهب لحسم شرطة القضارف.
#الانضباط توقف ثلاثي المريخ. 
#للطعن في قرارات الانضباط.. مجلس المريخ يكلف محاميا أوروبيا.
#جماهير المريخ تحذر لجنة الانضباط وكيزان الاتحاد الفاسد. 
#بايرن ميونخ ينهي حلم الأهلي المصري في كأس العالم للأندية.
#تحويل مباراة المريخ إلى ملعب الخرطوم.
#منجد النيل : نستهدف نتيجة ايجابية أمام الأهلي المصري.
#سباق الهداف... الجزولي نوح في منافسة جديدة على اللقب.
#نصر الدين الفاضلابي  يكتب في زمن إضافي.... الخيارات الصفرية.
#سماعين ود حسن يكتب في وكفى.... الشرطة بنكهة الأهلي.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ايقاف ثلاثي المريخ عجب ورشيد وبخيت ستة اشهر


 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ اوقفت لجنة الانضباط ثلاثي المريخ رمضان عجب وبخيت خميس ومحمد الرشيد خمسة اشهر بعد توقيعهم لعقدين وذلك اعتبارا من ال21 يناير 2021

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتوعد لجنة الانضباط في بيان لاذع


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




المريخ 
شن  نادي المريخ السوداني، هجوما عنيفا على لجنة الانضباط باتحاد كرة القدم  السوداني، بعد إيقاف الثلاثي رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس 6 أشهر.

وكان  اللاعبون الثلاثة قد وقعوا للهلال والمريخ، لكنهم فضلوا تمثيل الفريق  الأحمر، وسيبدأ إيقافهم اعتبارا من 21 يناير/ كانون الثاني الماضي.

وقالت  إدارة نادي المريخ برئاسة آدم سوداكال في بيان صدر مساء اليوم الإثنين:  ""تابع مجلس إدارة المريخ قرار لجنة الانضباط الذي حمل إيقاف نجوم الفريق  رمضان عجب، محمد الرشيد، بخيت خميس، بموجب المادة 59/2".

وأضاف  البيان أنه رغم حرص المريخ على حسم القضية سريعا "لكن التلكؤ المستمر الذي  مارسته لجان الاتحاد السوداني المختلفة... أسهمت في إنزال عقوبة الحرمان  مسبقا على اللاعبين والنادي معا".

واستدرك البيان: "لكن ما حدث اليوم من لجنة الانضباط مثّل قمة من قمم الترصد".

وشدد  نادي المريخ على أنه يدين ويستنكر هذه العقوبة وقرارات لجنة الانضباط التي  لم تراع أبعاد هذه القضية ولم تدرسها بالصورة الصحيحة.

وتابع المريخ بأن "لجان الاتحاد السوداني كانت ولا تزال بعيدة عن الواقعية وتعمل جاهدة على خلق الأزمات بتلك القرارات". 

وأكد المريخ أنه سيعمل على الاستئناف ضد تلك العقوبة فورا.

وكشف  نادي المريخ أنه كلف أحد المحامين الأوروبيين لتقديم شكوى عاجلة للفيفا،  موضحا عبر بيانه أنه "سيوضح كل تفاصيل القضية لجماهيره والرأي العام".

وبيّن: "كما يؤكد النادي أنه سيعمل على مناهضة القرار عبر كل الوسائل القانونية وصولا إلى محكمة التحكيم الرياضية (كاس)".

وقالت إدارة المريخ إن "الطريقة التي صدر بها القرار تؤكد أن لجنة الانضباط عملت على التشفي لإرضاء البعض على حساب النادي ولاعبيه".

وشدد على أنه قادر على حماية لاعبيه ومناهضة كل ما يحيق بهم من ظلم، حسب تعبير البيان.

وتابع:  "لم تراع اللجنة مطلقا أن اللاعبين ظلوا متوقفين لأكثر من 6 أشهر وتعد مدة  الإيقاف تلك هي العقوبة الأقصى التي يمكن أن يوقعها الفيفا في مثل هذه  القضايا إلا أن لجنة التشفي غضت الطرف عن تلك الحقيقة".

وختم المريخ  بيانه بالقول: "وعليه فإن النادي سينتزع حقه عنوة واقتدارا وسيعمل على  إبطال قرار تلك اللجنة وإحقاق الحق لأهله عاجلا غير آجل".




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يصدر بيان حول قرار"الإنضباط" ويعد بالتصعيد

  أصدَّر مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بياناً حول قرار لجنة الانضباط الذي قضى  بإيقاف نشاط ثلاثي الفريق "رمضان عجب" ومحمد الرشيد" و"بخيت خميس" لمدة ست  أشهر عن ممارسة أي نشاط رياضي بدءاً من تأريخ 21 يناير 2021 وجاء في  البيان:

 "تابع مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ قرار لجنة الإنضباط بالإتحاد السوداني والذي  حمل إيقاف نجوم الفريق رمضان عجب، محمد الرشيد، بخيت خميس، بموجب المادة  "59/2" وقد ظل مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ حريصاً منذ اليوم الأول لتفجر قضية  الثلاثي على أن تحسم هذه القضية بأسرع ما يكون، لكن التلكؤ المستمر الذي  مارسته لجان الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم المختلفة، التي عرضت عليها قضية  اللاعبين الثلاثة أسهمت في إنزال عقوبة الحرمان مسبقاً على اللاعبين  والنادي معاً؛ لكن ما حدث اليوم من لجنة الإنضباط  التابعة للإتحاد  السوداني لكرة القدم مثَّل قمة من قمم الترصد، ومجلس المريخ يدين ويستنكر  هذه العقوبة التي أوقعتها لجنة الإنضباط على اللاعبين الذين كان إيقافهم  مستمراً لأكثر من سته أشهر، لتأتي لجنة الإنضباط وتصدر هذه العقوبة دون  المراعاة لأبعاد هذه القضية ودراستها بالصورة الصحيحة مما يؤكد ان لجان  الإتحاد السوداني كانت ولا تزال بعيدة عن الواقعية وتعمل جاهدةً على خلق  الأزمات بتلك القرارات، ويؤكد المجلس لجماهير المريخ وللرأي العام ان هذه  العقوبة التي أوقعتها لجنة الإنضباط سيعمل النادي على إستئنافها فوراً كما  عمل النادي فور صدور القرار على التصعيد الكامل ومناهضة ذلك القرار فور  صدوره حيث قام النادي بتكليف محامي أوربي لتقديم شكوى عاجلة لـ FIFA حول  قرار اللجنة وسيقوم النادي بتوضيح كل تفاصيل القضية لجماهيره وللرأي العام  خلال الأيام القادمة، كما يؤكد النادي كذلك انه سيعمل على مناهضة القرار  عبر كل الوسائل القانونية وصولاً حتى محكمة التحكيم الرياضية CAS سيما ان  القرار المجحف الذي أصدرته لجنة ما يسمى بالإنضباط، يؤكد ان هذه اللجنة  عملت على التشفى لإرضاء البعض على حساب النادي ولاعبيه الذين يؤكد مجلس  المريخ انه قادراً على حمايتهم ومناهضة كل ما يحيق بهم من ظلم وقد مثَّل  قرار تلك اللجنة الظلم عينه، خاصةً انها لم تراعي مطلقاً ان اللاعبين ظلوا  متوقفين لأكثر من ست أشهر وتعد مدة الإيقاف تلك هي العقوبة الأقصى التي  يمكن أن يوقعها الفيفا في مثل هذه القضايا إلا لجنة التشفي غضت الطرف عن  تلك الحقيقة وعليه فإن النادي سينتزع حقه عنوة وإقتدار وسيعمل على إبطال  قرار تلك اللجنة و إحقاق الحق لأهله عاجلاً غير آجل
 بأمر
 آدم عبدالله آدم
 رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						المريخ يكشف عن خطوة جادة بشأن قرار اتحاد الكرة

 





الخرطوم: باج نيوز
يؤكّد مجلس المريخ أنّه قادرًا على حمايتهم ومناهضة كلّ ما يحيق بهم من ظلمٍ.
أعلن نادي المريخ السوداني، عن مناهضته لقرار لجنة الانضباط باتحاد كرة القدم بعد إيقاف لاعبيه، كاشفًا عن أنّه سيعمل على استئنافها.



وقال النادي في بيانٍ صادر، الأثنين، إنّه تمّ تكليف محامٍ أوربي لتقديم شكوى عاجلةٍ للاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم حول قرار اللجنة.
وأضاف” سيقوم النادي بتوضيح كل تفاصيل القضية لجماهيره وللرأي العام  خلال الأيام القادمة كما يؤكد النادي كذلك أنّه سيعمل على مناهضة القرار  عبر كلّ الوسائل القانونية وصولاً حتى محكمة التحكيم الرياضية”.
وأشار النادي في بيانه إلى أنّ قرار لجنة الانضباط دليلٌ على التشفيّ لإرضاء البعض على حساب النادي ولاعبيه.



وأردف” النادي سينتزع حقه عنوةً واقتدارًا وسيعمل على إبطال قرار تلك اللجنة وإحقاق الحق لأهله عاجلاً غير آجلٍ”.
وأتمّ” ما حدث اليوم من لجنة الانضباط التابعة للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم مثّل قمّة من قمم الترصّد”.
وتابع” مجلس المريخ يدين ويستنكر هذه العقوبة التي أوقعتها لجنة  الإنضباط على اللاعبين الذين كان إيقافهم مستمرًا لأكثر من سته أشهر لتأتي  لجنة الانضباط وتصدر هذه العقوبة دون المراعاة لأبعاد هذه القضية ودراستها  بالصورة الصحيحة”.
والأثنين، أصدرت لجنة الانضباط باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني قرارًا قضى  بإيقاف لاعبي المريخ رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس لمدة ستة أشهر.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						المريخ..تكليف”6â€³ قانونيين لاستئناف ومتابعة قرار لجنة الانضباط

 





الخرطوم: باج نيوز
المجموعة المكلفة باشرت عملها منذ إعلان تكليفها.
أصدر نادي المريخ قرارًا، الثلاثاء، قضى بتكليف مجموعة من أبناء النادي القانونيين باستئناف ومتابعة قرار لجنة الانضباط.



وقال  المكتب الإعلامي للنادي” كلّف رئيس نادي المريخ آدم سوداكال مجموعة من  أبناء النادي القانونين بمتابعة وإستئناف قرار لجنة الإنضباط التابعة  للإتحاد السوداني بقائمة تضم مولانا أزهري وداعة الله، حاتم الليلى، مجدى  السليابى،حيدر التوم، موسى المصباح، وعلى البلوله.
وأشار القرار إلى أنّ المجموعة ستقوم بالعمل على استئناف قرار لجنة الإنضباط الذي صدر مؤخرًا تجاه عدد من لاعبي الفريق.
والأثنين، أصدرت لجنة الانضباط باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني قرارًا بإيقاف رمضان عجب، محمد الرشيد، وبخيت خميس، لستة أشهر.



ومنذ نوفمبر، أوقف اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني اللاعبين رمضان عجب، بخيت خميس، ومحمد الرشيد، لتوقيعهم عقدًا مع ناديي الهلال والمريخ.
وفي الحادي والعشرين من يناير المنصرم، اعتمدت لجنة شؤون اللاعبين غير الهواة تسجيل اللاعبين الثلاثة لنادي المريخ.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يستضيف الشرطة لفك اشتباك الصدارة مع الهلال


السودان - بدرالدين بخيت




المريخ 

يستضيف  فريق المريخ، مساء اليوم الثلاثاء، بملعب الخرطوم الوطني، فريق الشرطة  القضارف، وذلك في واحدة من 3 مباريات ستلعب غدا ضمن الجولة 9 للدوري  السوداني الممتاز.

يواجه فريق المريخ تحديات عدة في مباراة الغد أمام الشرطة، بعد تعادله في الأسبوع الثامن أمام الخرطوم الوطني.

ويسعى المريخ لفك اشتباك الصدارة مع الهلال الذي فاز في افتتاح الجولة 9 مساء الإثنين على الأهلي الخرطوم 3-0.

ويتفوق الهلال على المريخ بفارق الأهداف، ولكل منهما 18 نقطة.

كما  يخطط المدير الفني الجديد للمريخ، نصر الدين النابي، لتحقيق فوزه الأول  سريعا، من أجل الحصول على دفعة معنوية في بداية مشواره، إضافة إلى تجهيز  الفريق تدريجيا وطمأنة جماهيره قبل المواجهة الأصعب أمام الأهلي المصري في  افتتاح دور المجموعات لدوري أبطال أفريقيا.

ويحل المريخ ضيفا على الأهلي المصري يوم 16 فبراير/ شباط الجاري.

ويتحتم  على المريخ خلال مباراته غدا أمام الشرطة التعامل مع الأثر النفسي الحاد  في وسط لاعبيه، وذلك بعد إيقاف الثلاثي رمضان عجب وبخيت خميس ومحمد الرشيد،  لمدة 6 أشهر بسبب توقيعهم لناديين (الهلال والمريخ).

وفي  المقابل يحتل فريق الشرطة المركز 14 في منطقة الخطر برصيد 6 نقاط، وينتظر  مديره الفني محمد الطيب تحدي إثبات أن التعادل مع الهلال 0-0 في الجولة  الماضية كان مستحقا.

وصرح محمد الطيب مدرب الشرطة ل: "تعادلنا السلبي أمام الهلال لم يكن صدفة، فأنا بكل أمانة درست الفريق".

وتابع:  "أغلقنا المنافذ تماما على بعض أطراف الهلال ومفاتيح لعبه مثل نزار حامد،  فنجحت في الخروج بالتعادل، وكنت أقرب للفوز عبر الهجمات المرتدة".

في  لقاءين آخريين غدا الثلاثاء، يلتقي في ستاد حليم/شداد عصرا المريخ الفاشر  صاحب المركز الأخير برصيد 4 نقاط، فريق توتي المنتشي بعدم تعرضه للخسارة في  3 مباريات متتالية، رغم أنه وافد جديد على الدوري الممتاز، ويحتل المركز  11 برصيد 9 نقاط.

وعلى الملعب نفسه مساء يسعى حي الوادي للاستمرار  في سكة الانتصارات عندما يواجه الخرطوم الوطني، بينما يخطط الأخير لمواصلة  نتائجه الإيجابية بعد التعادل في الجولة الماضية مع المريخ.

ويحل حي الوادي المركز الثامن برصيد 11 نقطة، بينما يأتي الخرطوم في المركز الرابع برصيد 13 نقطة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نقل مباراة المريخ والشرطة لملعب الخرطوم الوطني


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




ملعب الخرطوم 
استجابت  لجنة المسابقات باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، اليوم الإثنين، لطلب المريخ  بتحويل مباراته المقبلة في الدوري السوداني الممتاز، من ملعب دار الرياضة  في مدينة أم درمان، إلى ملعب الخرطوم الوطني.

وكان من المقرر أن يخوض المريخ مباراته مساء غد الثلاثاء أمام الشرطة القضارف، ضمن الأسبوع التاسع، بملعب دار الرياضة.

وقال المدير التنفيذي للمريخ، مصطفى توفيق، في تصريح ل:  "نشكر لجنة المسابقات في استجابتها لتحويل المباراة إلى ملعب الخرطوم  الوطني، الذي من شأنه أن يساعدنا في خوض المباراة دون قلق على إصابات  اللاعبين قبل مباراة الأهلي المصري في دوري الأبطال".

يذكر أن  الهلال كان قد طلب تحويل مباراته التي لعبها اليوم الإثنين أمام الأهلي  الخرطوم، من ملعب دار الرياضة إلى ستاد حليم/شداد، وذلك لسوء أرضية ملعب  الأول، وقد فاز الهلال بثلاثية نظيفة على الأهلي الخرطوم.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سعيدي.. يدْلي بتصريحات مثيرة لسبورتاق

  كشف نجم الوسط الدولي الأوغندي والمنضم حديثاً لكشوفات المريخ "سعيدي  شيونيه" عن التفاصيل التي أدّت لتأخير وصوله للخرطوم في الفترة الماضية  وذلك في تصريحات خاصة لسبورتاق.

 "شيونيه" أكَّد أنه فخور للغاية للإنضمام إلى صفوف نادي كبير مثل "المريخ" وأنه كان متشوقاً لبداية مشواره مع الفريق بأسرع ما يمكن.

 وأردف "سعيدي" في حديثه لـ#سبورتاق: "بعض التفاهمات والإجراءات الخاصة  بسداد المستحقات المالية الخاصة بنادي - الضرائب - أدت لتأخير وصولي لعدة  أيام بعد أن أشترط النادي الحصول على مستحقاته من الصفقة، حتى يسمح لي  بالسفر إلى السودان، وشخصياً عشتُ أياماً صعبة ما بين رغبتي في بدء مشواري  مع المريخ، وتقديري لظروف فريقي السابق - الضرائب الذي دافعت عن شعاره لعشر  سنوات والذي وافق على الفور على عرض المريخ تلبيةً لرغبتي في اللعب  للعملاق السوداني".

 نجم وسط المنتخب الأوغندي ختم تصريحاته الخاصة لسبورتاق بالقول: "أنا أسعد  شخص بانتهاء الإشكال واشكر -إدارة المريخ-  على تسوية الأمر، واتشوق  للوصول إلى الخرطوم التي سأحط بها الرحال يوم غداً الثلاثاء وأنا متحمس  للغاية لبدء مشواري الجديد واطمئن الجميع أنني في جاهزية بدنية مثالية  وسأكون تحت تصرف الطاقم الفني منذ اللحظة التي اتواجد فيها مع الفريق".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						دارين ماتوكس في الخرطوم
 

  الجمايكي دارين


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
مسؤول القطاع الرياضي ومدير الكرة كانا في الاستقبال.
أعلن نادي المريخ السوداني عن وصول لاعبه الجمايكي دارين ماتوكس، العاصمة الخرطوم، الثلاثاء.



والجمايكي دارين كان قد تكفّل بضمه رئيس المريخ الفخري، أحمد التازي، في التسجيلات الاستثنائية.
ويستعدّ المريخ السوداني لخوض مبارياته في دور المجموعات الإفريقي المقرّر استئنافه في السادس عشر من فبراير الجاري.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يواجه تحدي الشرطة القضارف في الممتاز
 اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ ضمن مباريات  الاسبوع التاسع لبطولة الدوري الممتاز يلتقي اليوم المريخ بالشرطة القضارف  وذلك في مباراة يتوقع ان تأتي مثيرة وقوية بين الطرفين خاصة من جانب الشرطة  الذي لعب مباراة قوية امام الهلال وخرج بنقطة غالية امام الخصم القوي  والمنافس على بطولة الدوري الممتاز ازرق الخرطوم.. اما المريخ فله 18 نقطة  في المركز الاول ويتوقع ان يدخل المباراة لتصحيح المسار بعد التعادل امام  الخرطوم الوطني بهدف لكل ويقوده في مباراة اليوم امير كمال وتمبش والحارس  المتميز منجد النيل بجانب المهاجم الجزولي نوح وسيف تيري الساعي الى تجميل  الصورة التي ظهر بها في المباريات الاخيرة بعد الغياب عن التسجيل لمباريات  عديدة عقب التسجيل في مباراة المريخ امام السوكرتا وكان تيري قد تصدر لائحة  هدافي بطولة ابطال افريقيا .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مكتب سوداكال بأوغندا يسلم النجم الأوغندي سعيدي وناديه مستحقاتهم المالية
 
 المكتب الإعلامي قام رئيس نادي  المريخ عبر مكتبه بأوغندا بتسليم نادي الضرائب الأوغندي إضافة لنجم الفريق  سعيدي شونيه مستحقاتهم المالية وتسلم النادي منهم إيصال إستلام مالي وجمعت  مكالمة هاتفية بين رئيس النادي والنجم الأوغندي أكد خلالها جاهزيته لمباراة  الأهلي المصري مبيناً انه ظل منذ عودة المنتخب الأوغندي من مشاركته في شأن  2020 بالكاميرون ظل في حالة تدريبات مستمرة، وكان رئيس نادي المريخ السيد  آدم سوداكال قد تكفل بصفقة الأوغندي سعيدي شونيه الجدير بالذكر كذلك تكفل  رئيس النادي بضم النيجيري إديلاي الذي تسلم فور وصوله وتوقيعه على العقد  مستحقاته المالية من رئيس نادي المريخ، وكان النادي قد تعاقد خلال فترة  الإنتقالات الحالية مع خمس لاعبين أجانب تكفل بضم ثلاثة منهم رئيس النادي  الفخري معالي الأستاذ أحمد التازي وهم داريين ماتوكس الجمايكي والنيجيري  توني أدجو والكاميروني باسكال إيبوسي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب الأحمال الحالي بنادي المريخ #الجزائري «أحمد بن قابليه» ينضم للطاقم الفني لنادي شباب قسنطينة الجزائري ..







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ميرفت حسين  رئيسا لبعثة نادي المريخ الي القاهرة  من قبل الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم  وهي تعد المره الأولى التي تترأس فيها امرأة بعثة نادي كرة قدم



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في الهدف



أبوبكر عابدين

قرارات لجنة الإنضباط ينقصها الإنضباط..




     بعد غيبة ليست قصيرة أعود لأكتب سطوراً جرني إليها قرار لجنة الإنضباط بإتحاد كرة القدم السوداني جراً، رغم بعدي عن أرض الوطن بسبب المرض عافاكم الله.
* منذ فترة ليست قصيرة كانت لنا ملاحظات حول النظام الأساسي لإتحاد كرة القدم السوداني لأنه يهيمن على صلاحيات ليست من حقه تجاه الأندية الرياضية.
* الأندية الرياضية تأسست بقانون الشباب والرياضة السوداني وفي كل مراحله يقول إنها أندية شاملة (رياضية ثقافية إجتماعية) وبالتالي تكون صلاحيات إتحاد كرة القدم محصورة في النشاط الرياضي فقط..
* مجالس إدارات الأندية عليها عندما تصيغ نظمها الأساسية ألا تغفل تلك النقطة المهمة ألا وهي إنها أندية شاملة وبالتالي عليها ألا تخضع لإتحاد كرة القدم كلياً وإنما في حدود نشاط كرة القدم.
*الأندية تمارس أنشطة رياضية أخرى لا تقع تحت سلطة إتحاد كرة القدم مثل السلة والطائرة والملاكمة وغيرها من الأنشطة الرياضية والتي لها إتحادات وقد تتبع للجنة الأوليمبية  الدولية والتي يكون إتحاد كرة القدم نفسه تحت مظلتها.
* وهناك نشاط ثقافي وإجتماعي لايقع تحت سلطة إتحاد كرة القدم وبالتالي لابد للإنتباه لمثل هذه الصلاحيات والمظلات وألا تقع تحت هيمنة إتحاد منشط رياضي واحد فقط(إتحاد كرة القدم).
* نعود لموضوع قرارات لجنة الإنضباط لنرى عدم إنضباطها في صياغة قراراتها التي أصدرتها اليوم رغم وجود عناصر رياضية وقانونية تدرك تماماً معنى كل كلمة وجملة ومدلولها.
*أصدرت اللجنة قراراً بإيقاف أبوبكر العسقلاني رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي الفلاح عطبرة عن مزاولة أي نشاط إداري رياضي لمدة ستة أشهر مع الغرامة المالية!! يبقى السؤال المهم للسادة الأفاضل بلجنة الإنضباط هل تستطيعون منع السيد أبوبكر العسقلاني عن ممارسة نشاطه الإداري الرياضي في مناشط كرة السلة والطائرة أو أي منشط رياضي بخلاف كرة القدم؟؟
*بخصوص نجوم المريخ الثلاثة( رمضان ورشيد وخميس) راجع صياغة القرار بإيقافهم عن مزاولة أي نشاط رياضي إعتباراً من ظ¢ظ، يناير الماضي لمدة ستة أشهر، فياترى لو كان أي منهم يمارس نشاطاً رياضياً بخلاف كرة القدم هل من صلاحيات لجنتكم الموقرة إيقاف نشاطه؟؟!
* أعتقد إن الموضوع يحتاج إلى مراجعة من جانب لجنة الإنضباط بخصوص








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء



علم الدين هاشم
الزمن ليس في مصلحة المريخ !
تعثر المريخ بالتعادل مع الخرطوم الوطني وخسر نقطتين ثمينتين في مشوار التنافس بالدوري الممتاز بسبب فشله في المحافظة علي تقدمه بالهدف الرائع من تسديدة المتألق الشاب الجزولي نوح الذي اصبح بالفعل المنقذ للفريق بفضل ادائه المميز وقدرته علي التسديد المباشر علي مرمي الخصوم !

 لم يوفق المريخ في كسر نتيجة التعادل رغم الفرص المتلاحقة التي علي مدار الشوطين وهي واحدة من العلل الفنية التي ظل يعاني منها المريخ في عدد من المباريات دون ان تجد العلاج المطلوب سواء من الحهاز الفني أو حتي من جانب نجوم الخبرة في التشكيلة الحمراء وهي بلاشك تظل مصدر ازعاج للمدرب وكذلك مصدر قلق وتوتر للجماهير التي تتطلع دائما لمتابعة تسجيل الاهداف وحصد النقاط.

 نتيجة التعادل رغم ضررها الفادح علي تقدم المريخ وفرصته في تعزيز مركزه الصداري إلا اننا نعود ونذكر بأن مثل هذه المباريات أمام خصوم اقوياء مثل فريق الخرطوم تشكل فرصة ذهبية للمدرب ولاعبيه كتجربة اعدادية تكشف له مدي الجاهزية البدنية والتكتيكية قبل الدخول في المعارك الشرسة التي تنتظر المريخ في دوري الابطال والتي كما هو معروف سيبدأها بمواجهة الاهلي المصري الذي يلعب اليوم ضد العملاق البافاري بايرن ميونيخ حامل اللقب الاوربي في منافسات كاس العالم للاندية التي تستضيفها العاصمة القطرية الدوحة ،، معظم تعليقات الجماهير المشفقة علي المريخ والتي صدرت في الاسافير عقب التعادل مع فريق الخرطوم كانت تركز مباشرة علي مدي قدرة المدرب النابي في تهيئة اللاعبين وتجهيزهم لمباراة الاهلي المصري !

 وكما ذكرت سابقا ان العيون الان تتجه نحو المدرب التونسي الذي اشرف علي مباراتين للمريخ في الدوري الممتاز وامامه مباراة ثالثة ضد فريق الشرطة ومدي نجاحه في الوصول لتشكيلة ثابتة ومنسجمة ومتفاهمة وعناصر بديلة تجعل من المريخ منافسا وليس مشاركا فقط في دوري الابطال ،، اعتقد ان ذلك هو التحدي الذي ينتظر المدرب التونسي في ظل ضيق الزمن وبعد الغاء معسكر الاسماعيلية بقرار لجنة المسابقات التي رفضت طلب المريخ بتأجيل مباراته ضد الشرطة المقامة غدا الثلاثاء دون مبرر مقنع !

 عموما نعيد ونكرر ان الزمن لن يكون في مصلحة المريخ اذا حاول المدرب النابي مواصلة سياسة التجريب في التشكيلة بدلا من تثبيت عناصر الخبرة والافضل جاهزية سيما بعد الاضافات التي تمت في فترة التسجيلات








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :



 Hisham Abdalsamad 

• ثنائية ليفاندوفسكي تقود بايرن ميونخ للفوز على الأهلي المصري
• سيلتا فيجو يوقف سلسلة انتصارات اتلتيكو مدريد في الدوري الاسباني
• ليدز يهزم كريستال بالاس ويتقدم للمركز العاشر بالبريميرليج
• طرابزون سبور يهزم ملطية سبور بهدفين في الدوري التركي
• بنفيكا يتقدم للمركز الثالث بالدوري البرتغالي بفوزه على ضيفه فاماليكاو
• يوفنتوس يفقد مدافعه ليوناردو بونوتشي أمام إنتر ميلان بسبب الإصابة
• الأوروجوائي رونالد أراوخو مدافع برشلونة يغيب عن مران أمس
• دعوة ألمانية لإلغاء مباراة لايبزيج وليفربول لعدم السماح بدخول البريطانيين
• الإصابة تبعد نيكولاس جونزاليس مهاجم شتوتجارت الالماني 6 أسابيع
• ميسي، قائد برشلونة يحصد جائزة أفضل هدف للبارسا في شهر يناير
• فونت المرشح لرئاسة برشلونة: ميسي يستحق عقدًا جذابًا من أجل التجديد
• الاتحاد الآسيوي تسحب ترخيص نادي الصيني من المشاركة في أبطال آسيا
• سولسكاير: بول بوجبا سيغيب عدة أسابيع بسبب إصابة في الفخذ
• فيراتي: أتمنى مزاملة ميسي .. كلوب: الإحباط يسيطر على أليسون
• زيدان: جدول المباريات مجنون.. ولماذا أغادر الريال؟
• هازارد: الإصابات ليست نهاية العالم.. وأنا محظوظ للغاية
• بوكيتينو: ليس لدينا ما نخفيه عن نيمار .. بيرلو: يجب أن نهزم إنتر بأي ثمن
• الشناوي: كنا ندا لبطل أوروبا.. وعلينا التركيز في لقاء بالميراس
• موسيماني: لم نكن خائفين أمام البايرن.. ونتطلع للمركز الثالث




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :







❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 9




* مريخ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ (-- : --) توتي 16:30  الملاعب HD  الخرطوم


* ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ (-- : --) الشرطة القضارف 18:15  الملاعب HD  الخرطوم


* حي الوادي نيالا (-- : --) الخرطوم الوطني 18:15  الملاعب HD  دار الرياضة


..................................................  .....

❖ #كأس إيطاليا  اياب نصف النهائي 


* يوفنتوس (-- : --) انتر ميلان 21:45  Rai 1  ذهاب (2-1) 


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 22


* ريال مدريد (-- : --) خيتافي 22:00  beIN 3  مباراة مؤجلة


..................................................  .....

❖ #الاتحاد_الانجليزي  الدور 5


* مانشستر يونايتد (-- : --) وست هام 21:30  beIN 2  مباراة واحدة


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_السعودي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 16


* العين (-- : --) الهلال 17:05  KSA 1  ذهاب (0-1) 


* الفتح (-- : --) النصر 17:10  KSA 1  ذهاب (2-1) 





..................................................  .....


 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :


❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 9


* الهلال (3 : 0) الأهلي الخرطوم
‏
#الترتيب : الهلال (18) المريخ (18) هلال الساحل (13) الخرطوم (13) الاهلي مروي (13)

..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_الانجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 22


* ليدز يونايتد (2 : 0) كريستال بالاس
‏
#الترتيب : مانشستر سيتي (50) مانشستر يونايتد (45) ليستر سيتي (43) ليفربول (40) تشيلسي (39)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 22


* أتلتيكو مدريد (2 : 2) سيلتا فيغو
‏
#الترتيب : أتلتيكو مدريد (51) برشلونة (43) ريال مدريد (43) إشبيلية (42) فياريال (36)

..................................................  .....

❖ #كأس_العالم_للأندية  قطر 2021


* الأهلي - مصر (0 : 2) بايرن ميونيخ - ألمانيا

#ملحوظة : بايرن ميونيخ يتأهل إلى مباراة النهائية لمواجهة تيجريس المكسيكي بالخميس
..................................................  .....




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						بايرن ميونيخ يقصي الأهلي المصري ويصعد إلى نهائي كأس العالم للأندية 

   


 

وكالات: باج نيوز
الأهلي سيلعب مع بالميراس البرازيلي في مباراة تحديد المركزين الثالث والرابع.
أنهى بايرن ميونيخ أحلام الأهلي وتأهل إلى نهائي كأس العالم للأندية FIFA قطر 2020™ لمواجهة تيغريس.



واستفاد  بايرن ميونيخ الألماني من خبرته الكبيرة بالشكل الأمثل عندما تجاوز الأهلي  المصري بهدفين دون رد في نصف نهائي كأس العالم للأندية على أرض ملعب أحمد  بن علي أحد الملاعب التي ستستضيف كأس العالم 2022.

ولعب الأهلي بتحفظ خشية تلقي هدف ثانٍ ينهي آماله بشكل قاطع منطقياً في  الوقت المتبقي مكتفياً ببعض المحاولات الخجولة التي أبقت بايرن تحت ضغط  إمكانية تلقي هدف التعادل على الورق.

وجرب الأهلي فتح الملعب في آخر 10 دقائق من المباراة الأمر الذي  استثمره بايرن ميونيخ بأفضل طريقة عندما وقّع ليفاندوفسكي على الهدف الثاني  بعد عرضية مميزة من سانيه (85).



وسيواجه  بايرن ميونيخ منافسه تيغريس المكسيكي في النهائي، بينما سيلعب الأهلي مع  بالميراس البرازيلي في مباراة تحديد المركزين الثالث والرابع.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ أكبر من نادي لكرة القدم




قطاع الشباب يوقع عقد رعاية مجاني مع الجمعية السودانية لاصدقاء الاطفال مرضي السرطان (تداعـي)


علي هامش الزيارة الترفيهية التي قام بها قطاع الشباب لنادي المريخ لمقر الجمعية السودانية لاصدقاء الاطفال مرضي السرطان التي تركت صدي طيب لدي الاطفال واسرة الجمعية فقد أتفق القطاع مع المنظمة علي طبع شعار المنظمة علي تشيرات فريق الشباب وتوقيع عقد رعاية مجاني  ايماناً بدور القطاع  العظيم تجاه هذه الشريحة المهمله… 


مع تقديم الدعوة  لحضور جميع مباريات الشباب لرفع روحهم المعنويه لدي الأطفال… 


باذن الله سيكون التوقيع علي العقد في اليوم العالمي لمرضي السرطان حمانا الله واياكم وشفاهم.. 









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بحمد الله وصلت شاحنة التراك  الي استاد المريخ




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يواجه "الشرطة" للصدارة وعينه على الأبطال

  يواصل "المريخ" في السابعة والنصف مساء اليوم رحلة الدفاع  عن لقب الدوري  الممتاز عند مواجهته  "الشرطة القضارف" لحساب الجولة التاسعة على أرضية  ملعب "نادي الأسرة" بالخرطوم.

 ويبحث التونسي "نصر الدين النابي" عن إمكانية التعرف أكثر على اللاعبين  ومحاولة تجريب المزيد من الخطط الفنية في أسرع وقتٍ ممكن قبل انطلاق  مباريات دوري مجموعات أبطال أفريقيا يوم "12" فبراير القادم.

 وكان التونسي قد أشرف على الفرقة الحمراء أمام "الخرطوم الوطني" في جولة  رسمية وأخرى وديِّة، بينما شاهد جولة واحدة للفريق من داخل الملعب قبل أن  يتسلم مهامه رسمياً، وأبدى "النابي" رضاءه التام عن مجريات فترته الفنية  وذكر انه ملم بجميع تفاصيل الفريق.

 في المقابل أستطاع "محمد الطيب" الشهير بـ"مورينهو" إعادة تصحيح أوراقه  الفنية ونجح في انتزاع نقطة ثمينة أمام "الهلال العاصمي" ويدخل جولة اليوم  منتشياً بقدرته على تعطيل أحد طرفي القمة ويأمل في تعطيل الطرف الثاني.

 المريخ يدخل الجولة وفي رصيده "18" نقطة، بينما يدخل نادي "الشرطة" وفي رصيده "6" نقاط.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

  تتواصل مباريات الجولة التاسعة من الدوري الممتاز خلال النسخة "26" من  البطولة بثلاث جولات عصر ومساء اليوم الثلاثاء على ملعبي "الأسرة"  و"الخرطوم".

 عصراً؛ تقام جولة "المريخ الفاشر" و "توتي الخرطوم" ويدخل "السلاطين"  الجولة برصيد "4" نقاط في ذيلية الترتيب العام، بعد مرور "8" جولات على  المنافسة بينما يمتلك "نادي توتي" في رصيده "9" نقاط في المركز الـ"11".

 ومساءاً يلتقي "حي الوادي نيالا" و "الخرطوم الوطني" على أرضية "إستاد الخرطوم" ويمتلك "طوفان برلي" في رصيده "11" نقطة.

 بينما يدخل "الكوماندوز" الجولة برصيد "13" نقطة في المركز الثالث وللفريق جولة مؤجلة أمام المتصدر -الهلال.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يسقط الفرسان بثلاثة أقوان

  نجح "الهلال العاصمي" في إعتلاء صدارة الدوري الممتاز بفارق الأهداف عن  غريمه التقليدي المريخ وذلك بعد فوزه الكبير مساء اليوم على "الأهلي  الخرطوم" بثلاثية نظيفة.

 الهلال أنهى الشوط الأول متقدماً بثنائية نظيفة استهلها السنغالي  "ابراهيما نداي" بضربة رأسية قبل أن يضيف "محمد عبدالرحمن" الهدف الثاني  مستفيداً من خطأ فادح لحارس الأهلي.

 وعاد نفس اللاعب "محمد عبدالرحمن" وسجل هدفه الشخصي الثاني والثالث لفريقه في شوط اللعب الثاني.

 وبالنتيجة إرتفع الهلال برصيده إلى "18" نقطة من "8" مبارياته وله جولة  مؤجلة أمام "الخرطوم الوطني"، بينما تجمد رصيد "الفرسان" عند الـ"13" نقطة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة الإنضباط تقرر إيقاف ثلاثي المريخ ستة أشهر




الخرطوم 8-2-2021 (سونا) عقدت لجنة الانضباط المنتخبة بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم اجتماعا اليوم، برئاسة مولانا محمد عوض حميدة الرئيس المكلف، ونظرت في عدد من الاجندة المدرجة وأصدرت عددا من القرارات.

بموجب المادة "64/6-أ" من لائحة الانضباط لسنة 2018 تعديل 2019 حيث قررت اللجنة ايقاف الاستاذ ابوبكر العسقلاني رئيس نادي الفلاح عطبرة عن مزاولة أي نشاط اداري رياضي لمدة 6 اشهر مع الغرامة 20 الف جنيه.

واستناداً الى المادة "59/2" من لائحة الانضباط لسنة 2018 تعديل 2019 قررت اللجنة ايقاف اللاعب محمد المنذر من نادي الهلال الابيض 6 مباريات متتالية اعتباراً من 8 فبراير 2021.

وبموجب المادة "59/2" من لائحة الانضباط 2018 تعديل 2019 قررت اللجنة ايقاف اللاعبين، رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس لمدة ستة أشهر عن مزاولة اي نشاط رياضي اعتباراً من 21 يناير 2021 تاريخ اعتمادهم في نادي المريخ الخرطوم.

واستناداً للمادة "59/1" من لائحة الانضباط 2018 تعديل 2019، قررت اللجنة توقيع غرامة مالية على الاستاذ ابوبكر عوض مسؤول نظام الانتقالات في نادي المريخ بمبلغ 25 الف جنيه.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**أبوبكر الأمين يكتب.. لا انضباط في لجان شداد وإلى كاس حتى النهاية*






*عاقبت لجنة الإنضباط بالإتحاد العام لاعبي المريخ محمد الرشيد ورمضان عجب وبخيت خميس بنص المادة الخاصة بالتزوير والتزييف في لائحة الانضباط لعام 2018 تعديل 2019 وهي المادة رقم 59 الفقرة 2 والتي تقرأ “اذا كان مرتكب مخالفة التزييف والتزوير لاعبا فإنه يعاقب بالإيقاف لعدد ستة مباريات (على الأقل)” ..


*وعلى نفس الصعيد واستناداً للمادة “59/1″ من لائحة الانضباط 2018 تعديل 2019 والتي تقرأ ” كل من يقوم بتزوير اي مستند او تزييف مستندات اصلية او يستخدم مستندات مزيفة او مزورة في نشاط له علاقة بكرة القدم بغرض الغش يعاقب بالغرامة التي لاتقل عن (25000) جنيه سوداني، ولهذا قررت اللجنة توقيع غرامة مالية على الاستاذ ابوبكر عوض مسؤول نظام الانتقالات في نادي المريخ بمبلغ 25 الف جنيه.
* إذا اللجنة رأت اللاعبين الثلاثة ومسؤول نظام الإنتقالات مارسوا غشا وتزييفا في مستندات استوجب توقيع الحد الأدنى من العقوبة عليهم كما هو مشار اعلاه.
* للأسف الشديد لم تنشر اللجنة الحيثيات التي دعتها لاتخاذ هذه العقوبات وأين تم هذا التزوير أو الغش؟.. وهل كان في نظام السيستم وعوقب به الأخ أبوبكر عوض مسؤول الانتقالات؟. ثم استندت على توقيع الثلاثة لعقود مع الهلال واعتبرته غشا وتزويرا ايضا؟..
* الملاحظ أن باب التزوير والغش في لائحة الانضباط هذه نص على عقوبة واحدة واعتبرها الحد الأدنى ولم يشر إلى أي نوع من العقوبات المغلظة في حال معاودة المعاقب لارتكاب نفس المخالفة..
* والشيئ المؤسف أن اللجنة لم تراعي ابدا أن هؤلاء اللاعبين وهم نواة للمنتخب الوطني وأنه قد تم ايقافهم من قبلُ من قِبل لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين ثم أتت لجنة الاستئنافات التي أصدرت قرارا ببطلان قرار لجنة اوضاع وانتقالات اللاعبين التي كانت قد اصدرت حكما بالموافقة على رغبة اللاعبين في اللعب للمريخ حيث ذكرت الاستئنافات أن لا اختصاص للجنة أوضاع وانتقالات اللاعبين في نظر أو إصدار ذلك القرار وأكدت أن القرار من اختصاص لجنة فض المنازعات، وهي لجنة غير موجودة في اتحاد الكرة السوداني.
*وبالمثل أقرت الاستئنافات عدم اختصاص لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين في معاقبة المريخ بحرمانه من التعاقدات، وتغريم اللاعبين الثلاثة كان ذلك في 11 يناير 2021م.
* وفي 21 يناير 2021م نفسه وبتوجيه من رئيس الاتحاد حيث التخبط وتصفية الحسابات والمجاملة، عاودت لجنة شؤون أوضاع وانتقالات اللاعبين نفسها بالنظر في استئناف الناديبن ضاربة قرار لجنة الاستئنافات التي أقرت عدم اختصاص لجنة اوضاع اللاعبين عرض الحائط وقررت اللجنة اعتماد قيد اللاعبين الثلاثة لنادي المريخ وإحالتهم إلى لجنة الانضباط، كما قررت حرمان نادي المريخ من التسجيل في فترة الانتقالات القادمة (فترة واحدة)، وإحالة مسؤولي نظام الانتقالات في ناديي الهلال والمريخ إلى لجنة الانضباط.
* بناءا على السطر الأخير من الفقرة أعلاه لقرار لجنة اوضاع وانتقالات اللاعبين بإحالة مسؤولي نظام الانتقالات في ناديي الهلال و المريخ الى لجنة الانضباط، فلماذا لم تصدر اللجنة قرارا بحق مسؤول الانتقالات في نادي الهلال حتى ولو كان برئيا كان المفترض أن تصدر قرارا ببراءته مستندا على حيثيات تلك البراءة.
* ولماذا لم تراع اللجنة أن هؤلاء اللاعبين وهم نواة في المنتخب القومي موقوفين عن اللعب منذ نوفمبر الماضي بهذه القرارات المتخبطة التي من الواضح أنها تأتي جاهزة ومفصلة من شيخهم الذي يمارس التشفي والقبح الإداري في أبشع صوره ويضرب باللوائح والقوانين وحتى المثل عرض الحائط.
* حتى القضاة الرسميين في المحاكم يراعون لفترة الحبس والتوقيف التي تسبق النطق بالحكم الرسمي ويحسبونها ضمن العقوبة.
* ما حدث أمس هو صورة طبق الأصل وبالكربون لما لحدث لبكري المدينة ويقوده عراب الاتحاد المخرِّف هو تشفي أكثر ما يكون تطبيق لقانون أو عمل بلائحة.
* الآن القضية قضية شعب المريخ بأكلمه وليس قضية خميس أو الرشيد او عجب أو أبوبكر عوض، ويجب على جميع محامي المريخ وقانونييه التوحد وتنبني هذه القضية الى النهاية..
* امامنا مرحلة لابد من المرور بها حسب تسلسل لوائح الفيفا والنظام الأساسي للاتحاد العام وهي الاستئناف الى لجنة الاستئنافات باتحاد الكرة ثم مواصلة مراحل التقاضي حتى الوصول الى كاس والفيفا.
* للأسف الشديد هذا الشداد يستميل مجلس المريخ الحالي وحتى إن أصدر المجلس اليوم قرارا بتشكيل لجنة قانونية لذر الرماد على الأعين فيجب أن يمضي أبناء المريخ البررة في القضية إلى منتهاها مثل ما حدث في ملف استرداد لقب الدوري وغيرها.
* اتصلت من صباح هذا اليوم الباكر باثنين من اعضاء اللجنة القانونية التي شكلها مجلس المريخ اليوم لاستئناف قرار الإنضباط فذكروا لي بأنه ليس لديهم أي علم بتشكيل هذه اللجنة ولم يتصل عليهم اي مسؤول من نادي المريخ يخطرهم رسميا بذلك.
* ألم أقل لكم أن هذا المجلس يذر الرماد في العيون ويستميله العجوز المخرف.
* كما انصفت كاس أبناء المريخ البررة وحكمت لصالح المريخ ضد لجنة المسابقات في قضية موسم 2018 واللاعب هشام جنية، فبعون الله ستنصفهم مرة اخرى في قضية ثلاثي المريخ.
* المريخ عظيم وزعيم بأبنائه البارين بهم.
*لا انضباط في لجان شداد وإلى كاس حتى النهاية.
* ولا نامت أعين المتربصين به.
* أبقوا عشرة على الانتخابات المقبلة وأتوا بالقوي الأمين (النزيه) والإداري المؤهل جامعيا أكاديميا وبخبرات ثرة..
* هم كثر وجاهزين لنداء الزعيم.
* اللهم أنصر المريخ الزعيم والطف بصفوته.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*موقف الفريقين قبل انطلاقه جوله اليوم 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وصل قبل قليل للخرطوم مرحباً بضيفنا سعيد شوينة ....




جماهير المريخ سيد البلد









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بانغا_باسكال 



اديلي _توني

محترفي المريخ








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اخر تغريدات لاعبنا سعيدي قبل وصوله للخرطوم ..

يصل الاوغندي الي الخرطوم خلال ساعات اليوم 

حتي اللحظة لم يصل اللاعب وربما تأخر وصوله حتي الثانية صباحا وذلك حسب مصدر صحفي ل " عشاق التش" ..




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
إسماعيل حسن




الشرطة بنكهة الأهلي..

* يواجه زعيم الأندية السودانية المريخ اليوم فريق الشرطة القضارف تحت أضواء ملعب استاد الخرطوم في الجولة التاسعة للدوري الممتاز..

* ولأنها المباراة الأخيرة قبل السفر إلى القاهرة لملاقاة أهلي القاهرة في دور المجموعات الأفريقية يوم الثلاثاء 16 فبراير الحالي، فإن من المتوقع أن يخوضها النابي بالتشكيلة المرشحة للمباراة الأفريقية..

* ومن حسن الحظ أن المباراة أمام فريق جيد، يمكن أن يقدم للجهاز الفني للمريخ تقريراً وافياً عن السلبيات وما يحتاجه الفريق قبل السفر إلى القاهرة..
* بالتوفيق كبير البلد سيد الأندية لا حدها..

*ظن بالله ظن الخير.. فوصل قدم الخير*

* أخبرونا أن من سار على الدرب وصل، لكن لا أحد يستطيع أن يخبرنا بقصة (الضو)، القصة الكاملة، الحقيقة أنه سار على الدرب الأحمر، سقط علواً، تألم ونهض، حارب فحصد، ثم مشى بعزيمة، لم ينتقص من قدر المريخ ولو من باب التجارب الودية.

* حياةٌ واحدة مع المارد الأحمر بروحين إمتزجا، الضو المحترم الخلوق، بكل ظروفه وفي كل أوقاته ظل محترماً خلوقاً.
كسب (قدم الخير) قلوب الجميع دون ضربة حظ، أشعل أصابعه إثباتاً لإخلاصه، سنواته الطوال كانت على شكل (أهل وسند) حقق لنا فيها الكثير، وضخ فينا جرعات من إكسير السعادة.
الضو قدم الخير، ذلك الأمان، الذي غلف (دفاعات) البارجة الصفراء، تلك القوة المحمودة التي شغلت كل مساحة المعشّب الأخضر، ذلك السند الذي لا نخاف بوجوده من (نازلات) المهاجمين، العرق الممزوج بالدم والتراب في كل تسعين دقيقة ظهر فيها.
* تكريمه بأكاديمية الدراسات الأمنية، كأنما تم بعناية فائقة، أليس الضو والأمن صنوان.؟..
شكراً وفيراً للجنة العليا للتكريم، لتكلمها بلغة الوفاء، بعد أن بدأنا نتكلم لغة التلفون، ولغة التلفزيون، تحية وانحناءةً سادتي وأنتم تبثون أشواقنا على أرض الواقع، بعد أن صرنا نتبادل الأشواق عبر الرسائل الهاتفية، شكراً لكم لأنكم في هذه الأمسية سمحتم بإلتقاء أعيننا، مع التزامنا بعدم المصافحة، عزاؤنا أن ما يخرج من القلب يصل إلى القلب، وما بين قلوبنا وقلبك، مساحات من الود والحب والاعتزاز والفخر، نبحر من خلالها عبر أشرعة مختلفة، أولها جواز مرور يحمل جميع أوسمة (الفتوة)، كتب عليه الضو قدم الخير.. وثانيها شهادة ميلاد نوثق فيها لعهد جديد، وفكر مختلف، وتكريم مبتكر، ولعل الأجمل والأروع أن يبتدىء بكابتن الضو..
* محبات بلاحدود لكل القائمين بأمر هذا التكريم، وأنتم تعيدون تعريف الحب بالحب، والبادئ يكرم، فرحتنا مكتملة، مضيئة، باذخة، حافلة، حفية، بلقاء الضو (المابقولولو سو).. إن الكرام وإن ضاقت معيشتهُم – دامت فضيلتُهم، والأصلُ غلّابُ..
ظن بالله ظن الخير، فوصل قدم الخير… هاشم أحمد محمد/مدير البرامج بالإذاعة الطبية..
* من المحرر: شكراً زميلنا الأديب الأريب هاشم أحمد.. كفيت وأوفيت وعكست بحروفك الريانة، وإسلوبك السلس، حقيقة مشاعرنا تجاه هذا النجم الخلوق.. الذي وهب المريخ كل ما يمكن أن يوهب من دم وعرق ووقت..
* لك التحية هاشم… وللجنة التي أشرفت على هذا التكريم مساء أمس الأول بقيادة زعيم أمة المريخ محمد الياس محجوب.. ومولانا حيدر التوم.. والخبير عبد الرحمن درمة.. والأستاذ ياسر العوض مدير قناة الخرطوم الراعي الإعلامي للتكريم.. والأستاذ طارق أبو العائلة، والحبيب مزمل محمد عبدالجليل اللورد.. ودكتور محمد هاشم.. ودكتور خالد الباشا.. وجنابو محجوب هاشم الزبير.. والإخوة حامد بدوي وجعفر سناده.. ومهيرات اللجنة تسنيم ومشاعر.. وغداً نكتب عن صاحب الفكرة فتى المريخ المعطون بحب الزعيم عماد الماحي أبو طيف..
*آخر السطور*
* بأقل مجهود تغلب بايرن ميونيخ على الأهلي المصري بهدفين نظيفين.. ولعب حارس الأهلي الشناوي دوراً كبيراً في الخروج بهذه النتيجة (المخففة)..
* بهذا النتيجة تأهل الباير إلى نهائي كأس العالم للأندية.. وسرنا أن مدرب المريخ تابع المباراة وخرج منها بتقرير جيد جداً عن الأهلي المصري..
* وقالها طارق يحي في الأستديو التحليلي .. الأهلي ما عندوش مهاجمين.. ولن أزيد..
* غداً رسالة إلى لجنة الانضباط..
* وكفى.









*

----------

